# Can I sleep in Apalachia parking lot?



## knuckledragger (Oct 19, 2007)

I was thinking about heading over Thursday nite Nov.1 to hike at least to King Ravine. I was thinking about getting there late on Thursday and climbing in the back of the Blazer and crashing till 5 or 6 and starting off. The other place I was thinking about doing this was Jefferson notch.
Any recomdations?
This will be my first good hike in  couple of years since I started college at 42 and it is a birthday present to myself.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 19, 2007)

You're not supposed to sleep in the parking lots but it is done and I myself have slept in the Apalachia lot at least 3 times that I can recall. YMMV


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 20, 2007)

Technically, it's illegal. No camping within 1/4 mile of trailheads and that includes the parking lots, and sleeping in your car is considerred camping.

So it all depends on whether or not a cop or ranger makes a visit and finds you, and wants to do something about it.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 21, 2007)

For $20. & just up the road in Gorham, you could stay at Hiker's Paradise, It's about 10 minutes from the trailhead.  Call ahread but late arrivals, especailly on a Thursday should be fine.


----------



## X-Linked (Dec 17, 2007)

I usually camp wherever I can.  I have camped in the parking lots of most state parks even though you are supposed to be out after dark.  Nobody has ever said anything to me.  But i also dont make a fire large enough to see from far away.  Don't mind all of the animals that come around from everybodies garbage left in the parking lot.


----------



## theshaggydawg (Dec 17, 2007)

As I remember,  there were signs that said no overnight parking.


----------



## David Metsky (Dec 17, 2007)

theshaggydawg said:


> As I remember,  there were signs that said no overnight parking.


That's absolutely not the case.  It is a major overnight lot for Madison Springs Hut and the RMC cabins.  Sleeping in your car is not allowed and if caught the local cops will tell you to move on.  It's a state parking lot, not USFS, although both groups check out the lot from time to time.


----------

